# Can Lammas eat goat food?



## ilovegoats

Can lamas eat goat food? I feed my goats a mix of barley, wheat, and corn. There are free lamas on craigslist near me and they are advertised as guard animals. I don't want to buy specific kind of food for it, because the lama food at the store near me is pretty pricey.


----------



## kccjer

We don't feed ours anything special. They get exactly what the goats get. I do know that as a treat they LOVE the range cubes you can buy for cattle.


----------



## KW Farms

I would make a creep feeder for your goats so the llamas can't get to it. They can be pigs and will gobble up a lot of the goat's grain. Most goat feed is safe for the llamas, however.


----------



## ilovegoats

What about Alpaca? My mom would rather have an alpaca than a lama. Can they eat the same as the goats too?


----------



## Jessica84

Alpacas will be the same as llamas BUT I want to point out that llamas/alpacas shouldn't get copper, they are the same as sheep on the no copper rule so watch your minerals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

I did not know that Jessica! Also....alpacas are not guard animals if that is what you are looking for


----------



## KW Farms

Actually, they do need some copper. They are not like sheep, but do have some sensitivity to the amount of copper intake. Copper can be toxic to them, yes, in excessive amounts, but they still need *some.* I had llamas for 5+ years living with my goats. I had free choice goat/cattle minerals out at all times and my llamas never had an issue and didn't mess with the minerals much anyway.


----------



## lovinglife

We had a young male given to us, and I kept wondering why my minerals were going down so fast, yep the llama was eating them, I had them where I thought he couldn't get to but I was wrong. He just gobbled them up! He never had any problems from it but I took it away and then two weeks later we took him to the processor....


----------



## Jessica84

KW Farms said:


> Actually, they do need some copper. They are not like sheep, but do have some sensitivity to the amount of copper intake. Copper can be toxic to them, yes, in excessive amounts, but they still need *some.* I had llamas for 5+ years living with my goats. I had free choice goat/cattle minerals out at all times and my llamas never had an issue and didn't mess with the minerals much anyway.


When I first for my alpacas I was told on here no copper for them. I'll see if I can find the thread

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I keep seeing this and reading...

Can LaManchas eat goat food!! Hahaha


----------



## KW Farms

Jessica84 said:


> When I first for my alpacas I was told on here no copper for them. I'll see if I can find the thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Here's an article with information: http://www.mazuri.com/product_pdfs/The Need For Copper.pdf


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I can't find it to say who told me about the copper. So since I guess they can have copper but not a lot feed labeled goat
Feed would probably be ok but my guess is probably not also a high copper mineral??? 
Right now my male alpaca is in with my boys and I know he gets
A few bites of the goat feed that does have added copper in it but I've been going out twice a day with their mineral tub for them to eat the minerals and make sure the alpaca doesn't get any. But this mineral is 3500ppm copper. So do I even need to do that then or would he be safe if I left it out free choice


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That article says that they shouldn't get more than 25 ppm of copper, sheep need 15 ppm so, they can have a little bit more. That means for the whole diet though browse, hay, grain, minerals, everything.


----------



## Jessica84

So I'll keep doing what I'm doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ilovegoats

Chadwick said:


> I keep seeing this and reading...
> 
> Can LaManchas eat goat food!! Hahaha


hahahahahahaha :ROFL:


----------

